# Anyone still ride a Schwinn Moab Frame?



## igere (May 5, 2005)

I'm still riding my Moab 3 Aluminum Hardtail frame that I bought new in 98. There is nothing "original" left as far as components (except the Avid brake levers), but the frame has been great, and has held up well. I've been tempted to buy a new frame many times but I love the ride and look of my Moab. Mine is mainly XT/XTR at this point and has served me well, just thought I'd share. Love to hear if anyone is still abusing their Moab!


----------



## Kosk (Nov 1, 2004)

I still rock a '98 19" steel Moab 1 frame. Original headset too!


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

My 98' Moab was just recently retired after being converted to a SS. I'll probably never get rid of that frame. I've got another Moab frame (2001 model, 15") that I'm going to build into a SS for my sister to ride. I put a lot of miles on that 98' Moab, it was/is a great bike.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I still have a '97 Schwinn Homegrown Factory with original hubs, brakes, shifters. It has 15,000 miles on it and I still love riding it.


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

Moab, how about a Paramount Steel Hardtail. Nothing from the original bike, just a frame. Still rides great! I have looked at other bikes, but cannot seem to part with my Paramount.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*don't bring it up*

My wife sold her 98 Moab 2 (I think it was a 2, brushed aluminum) to buy her Kona fs. Not only was the Moab a darn fine ride and would have continued to be a great mtb let alone a townie, it was also a bike that I built up especially for her back when I worked at a LBS. So we were both kinda attached to it. I tried to talk her out of selling it to no avail. She has since seen the error of her ways and if we ever see it again we plan to try and buy it back.

So if anyone has bought a used brushed aluminum Moab with green Z2 fork at the Bozeman bike swap, drop me a line.


----------



## AdroitBreaker (Jan 27, 2004)

*I've got an S96.3*

It was my first real mountain bike and I think in 97 or 98 they used the same frame for the Moab.

I have purchased two bikes since (one on 2000, one in 2005) but I still have the Schwinn. It is an awesome singlespeed. I think the only original things on the bike are the headset and the seatpost collar. Everything else has been replaced.

Here is a pic when it was first converted.

Now it's got a 27" handlebar, a proper tensioner (Surly), a rock ring and crazy fat tires.


----------



## bulletboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I still have a Killer Tomatoe Red 97 or 98 21" hard tail.Mostly xtr with Avid mechs up front...
And a bare bassboat green/polished full suspension frame that I want to build again. I was heartbroken to hear that Schwinn was selling out...
Now I feel guilty riding the hardtail as it cannot be replaced, Quite a conundrum really:It wont break if I dont ride it / I LOVE the ride but if it breaks I am screwed.
I kept all the schwinn product catalogs from about 97 on...still look at them from time to time.


----------



## igere (May 5, 2005)

My buddy (former Homegrown guy) just picked up a new Trek 8500 a few weeks ago. I spent a bit of time on it and it was really nice, but when I got back on my Moab it was like "ah yes"! He misses his homegrown but got in a tight spot and had to sell.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a polished 97 Homegrown that I use for commuting... does that count?


----------



## gubawatts (Aug 16, 2004)

*'94 Moab, Still Going Strong*

I have a 1994 Moab, still riding it. Actually just started riding it off-road seriously this year, looking to upgrade, but it has served me well. I may single speed it once I get a new ride.

Pretty much all original, down to the wheels and tires. Just put some bar ends, WTB saddle, and some spd pedals on it this year.


----------



## LuckyDog (Jan 15, 2005)

*Homegrown here*

No Moab but I still love my Homegrown hardtail. Not much left of the original - just the frame and the fork. It has taken a second ride and commuter status since getting a RacerX earlier this year (first full suspension) but I still love the way it rides and can't see myself parting with it anytime soon. Sorry about the narcissistic racer boy pic but it was the only decent pic with the Homegrown that I had on my laptop at work.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have a couple of mid 90's Schwinns*

My wife is still riding a 1996 Moab (3, I think). Aluminum frame, beautiful blue color, still almost stock. I replaced the terrible Rock Shox Quadra elastomer fork with a Judy TT last year, and put a shorter stem and riser bars on for her. She also changed the saddle years ago. The whole thing is still running strong...original headset, hubs, rims, everything. Been a great investment.

I still have a 1996 S.96 Schwinn hardtail bike also. My son uses it when he has to do a lot of climbing, otherwise it's been retired to backup bike duty. The fork has been upgraded to a Rock Shox Pilot, and it has 8 speed twist shifting instead of the original 7speed, but it's still mostly stock also. Both bikes are a tribute to regular maintenance. Almost 10 years old, and still going strong.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Bassboat Blue Homegrown, converted to single.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Kinda sorta*

1994 Moab Elite converted to (bad road/cyclocross/winter bike) This was a warranty replacement for a 1992 paramount 30. The only original part is the crank (less the middle chainring) I even repainted it


----------



## jerkbox (Jul 29, 2005)

gubawatts said:


> I have a 1994 Moab, still riding it. Actually just started riding it off-road seriously this year, looking to upgrade, but it has served me well. I may single speed it once I get a new ride.
> 
> Pretty much all original, down to the wheels and tires. Just put some bar ends, WTB saddle, and some spd pedals on it this year.


one of my good friends has one of those....he upgraded the fork a while back to a suspension, but he has those same tires


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

My brother still rides a mostly original Moab 1 (he's only changed the brake pads and tires). As far as I can tell it still holds up fine.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Schwinn BMX*

My son and I built up a Schwinn BMX frame with pretty high end parts this summer. He rides it in Montreal where he goes to university. Nice bike.


----------



## eebeedah (Oct 18, 2005)

igere said:


> I'm still riding my Moab 3 Aluminum Hardtail frame that I bought new in 98. There is nothing "original" left as far as components (except the Avid brake levers), but the frame has been great, and has held up well. I've been tempted to buy a new frame many times but I love the ride and look of my Moab. Mine is mainly XT/XTR at this point and has served me well, just thought I'd share. Love to hear if anyone is still abusing their Moab!


i ride schwinn to job. its rust and made in chicago i think badge on front say.


----------



## gdb2b (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep. Still riding my 98 Moab 1 (bought new). Put 1,700+ miles on it last year. Replaced rims and hubs last year with Velocity gear last year. Replaced the bottom bracket, cassette, and chain last year as well. Just about to replace the Tange headset with an FSA Pig. Decent bike, like the geometry. So much so, that I bought a used 21 ChroMo frame, stripped it, and have it at the poweder coaters right now as this is being written. 

If any of you Moab 1 ChroMo or HomeGrown 21inch frame owners are looking to sell, please contact me. I give them new life!


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

2001 Moab disc. Nothing original left but the frame. But, it is a sweet HT. I'll ride it till it dies.


----------



## 2wTrekr (Oct 1, 2015)

Schwinn Moab 3 (1895-1995 Anniversary Edition) 

"Tech Gear" steel frame (seat stays are a branded feature, I forget the name) 

red anodized finish

RST 171 suspension forks

Araya alloy rims 
(swapped for heavy duty steel 1.25" wide rims with 12g spokes.
I still have the Arayas)

swapped the 7spd 11-28T freewheel for a 7spd 11-32T

upgraded handgrips (Ergon)

Selle Respiro (Moderate) saddle

bear-trap style platform pedals

Suntour 3-ring 24-34-42 (stock)


----------

